# Systema in London, Ontario



## cikatoma (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello, I'd like to learn and practise Systema, but can't locate anybody in London, Ontario.  I contacted Vladimir thru the email, but no specific response, only reference to his DVDs.
Would you know anybody teaching it here?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2009)

I know that *jaybacca72* has experience with Systema, though I don't believe he teaches it...he may have some contacts for you though.


----------



## cikatoma (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks.  I just sent him an email.  We'll inform you guys how it's progressing
cikatoma


----------



## cikatoma (Mar 22, 2009)

*jaybacca72* responded promptly to my email. Unfortunatelly, he is out of town until June, but will start teaching once he's back. Can't wait to start learning. Meanwhile, I guess I'll wath yuotube clips, browse this forum and try to learn as much as possible on my own


----------



## Stonecold (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you tryed info@londonstema.com. hope you find what you are looking for.  There are a few M/arts in london Suffer systems M.M.A  Round one kickboxing to name a few .


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2009)

cikatoma said:


> *jaybacca72* responded promptly to my email. Unfortunatelly, he is out of town until June, but will start teaching once he's back. Can't wait to start learning.



That's great! Good luck!


----------



## cikatoma (Mar 24, 2009)

Stonecold said:


> Have you tryed info@londonstema.com. hope you find what you are looking for. There are a few M/arts in london Suffer systems M.M.A Round one kickboxing to name a few .


 
I did send emails thru http://londonsystema.com/  .  Got a response once that he'd fwd my email request to the instructor, and that was it.  This was 3 weeks ago.  I replied again to that email, but nothing ever came back.

Not sure if Suffer Systema still exist.  tried the phone number, but disconnected.  Went to their location (665 Dundas Street), but no sign.

Will contact Round one kickboxing.  I have no martial art knowledge.  I decided to go with Systema because I think this art can give me the self-defense knowledge/skills in the shortest possible time frame.


----------



## Stonecold (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry about suffer systems. I'll try to get a hold of Eric from there, he might be of some help. Round one should still be there.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you tried searching the training partners link on Vladimirs website? Key in the location and if you are lucky there might be a list of others like yourself that are looking for training. Add your name to the list and try to contact those already listed.

http://russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=partners

I would also suggest that if you are serious about seeking Systema training that you attend some of the training offered by Vladimir and Emmanual in Toronto. Both are holding local seminars throughout the year. In May in Toronto there is going to be a 3 day seminar that will be having people coming in from all over attending the event. There will be people with years of experience as well as people who have only seen videos and such. There is really great training available in Ontario if you are willing to go to it and get it. In the other schools page on Vladimirs web site you might find a school or training group in a nearby city. It is worth it if you can get a couple of guys together to train to also take a day and attend training by a certified instructor now and then to keep on the right track.

Good luck
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Stonecold (Mar 26, 2009)

the guy from suffer systems has moved to the eastown plaza on dundas , between highbury& first.


----------



## cikatoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Stonecold said:


> the guy from suffer systems has moved to the eastown plaza on dundas , between highbury& first.


 
thanks stonecold. I'll definitelly look him up.

Also thanks to Brian King for his suggestions. I am aware of the seminar, but can't afford it right now. Hopefully there will be more of those in the near future.


----------



## cikatoma (Mar 31, 2009)

I met Eric from Suffer Systems, and they do MMA there, no Systema. I liked what I saw, and am leaning towards starting the MMA there, since I couldn't locate any Systema practitioners here for the time being.

I want to learn self-defense, and the MMA is probably the next best thing to learn.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2009)

You'll certainly improve your self-defense skills in MMA! Good luck!


----------



## Stonecold (Apr 2, 2009)

Eric is a solid guy. He has some very good fighters. I think you'll enjoy training with him. You will learn alot. Tell him Steve form Effective Kickboxing in Toronto said Hi. thanks


----------

